# anybody have bad effects from creatine?



## westcoast (Jan 9, 2013)

Iv'e tried 2 different kinds of creatine mono,. and No xplode creatine. All three Iv'e shown to my Dr. and asked pharmacy about side effects, done a bit research online. It takes 2 weeks then I got really angry, My nerves got shot and anxiety on high. dealing with SA lol it's like the HULK. very bad experience, had to get used to the water everyday wow, always had to be near the bathroom. The other side I got a great pump and lifted more and my workouts were longer. Really that's it. anybody else have bad experience with creatine? the powder with no side effects :mum


----------



## anxiousmofo (Feb 5, 2014)

Increased anger and edginess might be connected with increased testosterone flow, I throw this as an possibility and I have no knowledge about relation between creatine and testosterone. But I am certain of the fact that personally exercising boosts my energy and has effect on temper , especially after breaks from training, when I start over.


----------



## DanCan (Jul 29, 2009)

a protein i used to do had some in it. Prob not much though. Never effected me. Have you tried those Nitro shots? I think it's Nitro Oxide or No2. Gives you energy before workout. I tried a few brands. One of them made me feel seriously crazy. Like eyes darting around the room. ha. But I lifted a lot that night !


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

i remember doing the creatine, and after 6 weeks, i started getting the bloat, diarrhea, and edginess.

i found out by asking other folks who took it that you have to "cycle off" of it every 6 weeks, or you'll get sick, well pretty much the very symptoms you were experiencing.

I've tried the N02, made me crazier than a run-over dog. That, and any product that contains pure creatine, or caffeine. The caffeine is "window dressed" these days under the guise of "explosive proprietary blend" "guarana" etc., 

I'm now taking this stuff called "Pre-Jym" with really good results. I'm lifting more, plus having sustained workouts. I can take it during a late workout without having to worry about "running off" the caffeine afterwards.

If you're curious about it, check it out on bodybuilding.com. There's a FAQ part on the website, and the one who makes it is a bodybuilder himself.

i like it because i've grown supersensitive to pure creatine. And i think there is some in the Pre-Jym, but not enough to cause any problems.

good luck


----------



## loneliness (Oct 3, 2013)

Yeah, every time I take creatine it massively exacerbates my insomnia. I wake up every 30 minutes at night and my total sleep time is dramatically reduced. It happens every time I take creatine like clockwork. It's a shame because it really does improve my strength and strength endurance, but I can't have it making my already bad insomnia worse.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Creatine is crap its not really even nesscassary most supplements you don't even need beyond a good diet. Soon as you stop you will shrink and your own natural creatine production will be impaired for a week or two.

I've actually had bad interactions with creatine nurmerous amounts of time. I believe if you drink alcohol well on creatine that could cause NMS on the withdraws if it was severe enough. I don't know why unfontunately.

As well dehyderation muscle cramps chest pains swollem gross unnatural looking muscles lol.


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

Is it pure creatine supplement, or is it mixed alongside other stuff?

From memory, the majority of creatine supplements come packaged with a host of other questionable ingredients.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Anyone ingesting those kinds of products is crazy.....


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Donnie in the Dark said:


> Anyone ingesting those kinds of products is crazy.....


Because creatine is not natural? Well the body naturally produces creatine.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Noca said:


> Because creatine is not natural? Well the body naturally produces creatine.


 I'm in particular thinking about the stuff they add to the creatine a lot of people buy...... but even without that, taking things to increase growth hormones is (just in my opinion) a bad idea, in the long run.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Look for the ones without other ingredients.


----------



## PressOnBrah (Feb 23, 2014)

So much broscience in this thread...

As long as you drink enough water, creatine will do nothing but improve your ATP-CP stores.


----------



## Ricardomg93 (Nov 4, 2013)

I use ON monohydrate creatine, used to take 5g a day for 2 months and now i just maintain with 2~3g and 3L+ of water everyday. No cycling or whatever and no problems, there's many studies about creatine and if you take it the right way you won't have bad effects from it. No need to cycle it too, that's just broscience.


----------



## sagarg (Mar 7, 2014)

Hello,
Yes you have given exact symptoms of creatine on mental health along with i also experience some bad health effect no creatine and that is kidney stone & liver swollen :blank


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Creatine causes hair loss...


----------



## lovahboy222 (Jun 6, 2017)

Hello,
Since the birth of the fitness industry, there has been a large stigma against the use of workout supplements such as creatine. Many people like to argue that creatine contains harmful substances that lead to long term health problems such as kidney damage and heart problems. However, any report highlighting the negative effects of creatine is one thing and one thing only-- anecdotal. Creatine, a naturally occurring chemical in the body, is a safe supplement that improves muscle recovery and workout performance. 
To begin, there is no direct correlation between creatine usage and bodily diseases. For example, according to a study conducted by leading health doctor, Dr. Paul Greenhaff, there is no distinct connection between bodily issues and creatine. The study, in a duration of 20 years, has had no reports of kidney failures, heart problems, and cramps. Creatine is the most heavily researched supplement in the fitness industry. People should be more aware of the research behind creatine effects. Creatine, when taken in appropriate dosages, is a helpful performance enhancing supplement. Furthermore, according to WebMD, creatine has been shown to enhance athletic performance. Creatine enhances the protein synthesis capabilities by drawing more water to amino acids. When taking creatine, people should feel that their usage will not result in harm but rather fitness gains. Overall, creatine is a safe and effective supplement that is well researched.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

too much broscience in here. it's fine, look for the stuff that is pure monohydrate.


----------



## Rickets (May 5, 2014)

arnie said:


> Creatine causes hair loss...


I read stuff about it raising DHT levels and that was enough for my anxiety levels to raise and quit it ha. No idea if it's bro science but I'd rather not risk it and keep my hair..


----------



## thekeymurphy (Jul 5, 2017)

I took creatine for a bit and stopped because it was making me noticeably more aggressive and agitated with people. Some people swear by the stuff, but can't say I've ever felt a positive effect myself. 

Supplements and drugs etc have different impacts on different people after all!


----------



## Johnhunt (Jul 28, 2017)

I agree, Supplements and drugs etc have different impacts on different people after all!


----------

